# Einige Fragen zum neuen Bike



## pa_sm (16. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin zusammen!

Habe soeben mein neues ZR Team aufgebaut gemäß Anleitung und muss gestehen dass ich dennoch ein paar Fragen hab:

1.Das Vorderrad habe ich wie im Video beschrieben eingesetzt und fest gespannt. Ich bin zwar noch nicht mit dem Bike gefahren, allerdings höre beim Drehen des Vorderrads klare Schleifgeräusche. 

Habe ich etwas beim Einsetzen des Rades vergessen oder ist das anfangs normal?

2. Könnt ihr mir einen neuen Sattel empfehlen? Sollte nicht unbedingt ein Massagesessel sein, allerdings empfinde ich diesen schon als ziemlich "hart".


Besten Dank vorab und ein schönen Samstag!


----------



## filiale (16. Juni 2012)

Dass die Bremsbeläge am Anfang schleifen ist normal. einfach mal leicht am Bremshebel ziehen, dann sollte es weg sein.

Zum Thema Sattel gibt es gefühlte 1000 Beiträge. Jeder Popo ist anders. Da bringen Dich die ganzen Empfehlungen nicht wirklich weiter. Du mußt testen und beim Händler notfalls 4-5 Sättel probieren. Vorher Deine Beckenknochenbreite messen und ca. 20mm draufrechnen.Dann haste wenigstens schon mal die Breite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pa_sm (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo nochmal!

Nachdem ich gestern die ersten 15km mit dem Bike gedreht hab war ich mit den Fahreigenschaften voll zufrieden. Auch optisch ist so ein ZR Team deutlich schöner als auf den Bildern der Homepage.


Heute allerdings bin ich wieder ein paar km gefahren und als ich hochgeschaltet habe und in die Pedale getreten hab ist mir auf gerade Strecke bei normalem Straßenbelag die Kette gerissen. Ich dachte ich trau meinen Augen nicht!

Ich bin dementsprechend stinksauer. Aber es bringt ja nun nichts emotional zu werden. Ich möchte ungern etwas oder irgendjemanden schlecht reden, aber wie zu zum Teufel kann nach maximal 20km mit einem neuen Fahrrad die Kette ohne irgendwelche besondere Beanspruchung reissen?

Da ich nun aufgrund dieser Geschichte sehr verunsichert bin und dem ganzen Aufbau jetzt nicht mehr traue würde ich gern von euch (oder vielleicht auch von einem Radon Mitarbeiter) wissen wie ich am besten vorgehe? Ich möchte ungern eine neue Kette draufziehen als wäre nicht gewesen. 

Anbei ein paar Bilder die ich gerade noch spotan geschossen habe nachdem ich den Esel heim geschoben hab.

Könnt ihr irgendwelche Fehler oder etwas ungewöhnliches erkennen? Ich bin fahrradtechnisch nicht so versiert wie viele andere hier.

Kurzes Feedback wär echt cool.


----------



## zett78 (19. Juni 2012)

war wohl einfach Pech!
Dem Rest ist aber immer noch zu trauen, keine Sorge!
Einfach mal bei Radon anrufen, ruhig und sachlich das Problem schildern und nett nach einer neuen Kette fragen (würde mir vorher schon eine neue kaufen, du willst ja bestímmt weiter fahren ) und diese dann als Reserve nehmen.


----------



## rob1111 (19. Juni 2012)

Ein glied raus nehmen und die kette wieder schließen.
Sollte eigentlich auch gehen wenn sie vorher nicht grenzwertig kurz war.


----------



## Toolkid (19. Juni 2012)

pa_sm schrieb:


> ...
> Heute allerdings bin ich wieder ein paar km gefahren und als ich hochgeschaltet habe und in die Pedale getreten hab ist mir auf gerade Strecke bei normalem Straßenbelag die Kette gerissen...


Nicht unter (Voll-)Last schalten, dann passiert sowas auch nicht.


----------



## pa_sm (19. Juni 2012)

Woran kann es denn liegen, dass das Teil einfach reisst?
Wirklich Pech oder kann es sein das was an dem Setup der Schaltung oder dem Umwerfer nicht passt?

Werde später mal zu nem Händler vor Ort damit der ein Auge drauf wirft.

Ist aber schon ziemlich ärgerlich. Naja wenigstens habe ich nicht mit dem Gesicht gebremst, sonst wärs mit einer neuen Kette nicht getan.

Wie schaut es mit Support von Radon aus? Aus anderen Threads habe ich gelesen das Emails nicht bearbeitet werden und telefonisch habe ich dort leider auch noch nie jemanden erreicht.


----------



## Keks_nascher (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn du dir nach sowas schon in die Hose machst, dann solltest das Fahren vielleicht lassen 

Aber mal ehrlich, kann passieren. Mir sind einmal vor zwei Jahren innerhalb 2 Wochen insgesamt drei Ketten gerissen (an zwei verschiedenen Fahrrädern). DAS war ärgerlich.

Zusammennieten und weiter gehts. Zu kurz sollte die Kette dadurch nicht werden. Die Schräglagen fährt ja sowieso keiner.


----------



## zett78 (19. Juni 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Nicht unter (Voll-)Last schalten, dann passiert sowas auch nicht.


  Is klar 

dann dürfte ich nur noch halb soviel schalten


----------



## pa_sm (19. Juni 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Wenn du dir nach sowas schon in die Hose machst, dann solltest das Fahren vielleicht lassen
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, kann passieren. Mir sind einmal vor zwei Jahren innerhalb 2 Wochen insgesamt drei Ketten gerissen (an zwei verschiedenen Fahrrädern). DAS war ärgerlich.
> 
> Zusammennieten und weiter gehts. Zu kurz sollte die Kette dadurch nicht werden. Die Schräglagen fährt ja sowieso keiner.



Geht dabei nicht um das "in die Hose machen" .
Ketten reissen, das ist mir bewusst, allerdings wirkt das ganze suspekt wenn das Bike gerade vom Band kommt.

Ich lasse es heute mal checken.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Juni 2012)

Hi Paul, 
dass die Kette reißt, ist wirklich extrem unglücklich. Das wird an einem Vernietungsfehler liegen. Leider führt kein Weg dran vorbei, dass Du Dich erstmal mit der Reklamationsabteilung aus einander setzt: 02225-8888-132 und [email protected]. Die werden Dir eine Lösung anbieten. Falls Du nicht sofort eine Antwort auf Deine E-Mail erhältst, bitten wir Dich um ein wenig Geduld. 
Viele Grüße,
Radon Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (19. Juni 2012)

Kettennietdrücker und ein Ersatzniet gehört immer in die Satteltasche. Tipp: Universalwerkzeug, Minipumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Klebeflicken und Reifenheber solltest du auch nicht vergessen. Was sonst noch fehlt, merkst du spätestens dann, wenn du es brauchst.


----------

